# New dog!!



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

We adopted a dog today!!! We've been looking for another female husky for about a month. Her new name is Kaytu (like the mountain K2, all our pets have mountain names). She is doing very well with the cats, she isn't fixated on them and basically ignores them but will chase them when they run. It seems she just chases and doesn't intend on attacking. She knows "sit" but that's it. Lots of work ahead of me! She also pulls horribly on leash and doesn't come when called. She is a bit thin, you can see all her ribs. Kaytu is a total sweetheart, loves affection, and plays wonderfully with Denali. So happy to have her!

Excuse grainy photos, low light since it's night. They don't show her true color either. I'll get better ones tomorrow in the daylight.













































a couple slightly better pics from not the couch lol


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats on Kaytu she is beautiful! Now that she has a loving home she can learn all those things and more as well as put on a few pounds!! Good luck!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats! She is beautiful. 

What happened with Savy?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Savvy was already adopted, the rescue *just* got Kaytu a couple weeks ago. Kaytu apparently went into heat, escaped her home, and she was picked up off the streets. She has a microchip so the owners were contacted, but they never came to get her. Their loss! She is a great dog. (And has been spayed)


----------



## Mheath0429 (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh! She is a beauty....i cant wait til we can adopt another!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok, here are some decent pics to show her color  Kaytu took a while to settle in last night but she was very good. No whining. And she didn't potty in the crate, yay!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Ooh, is she is a red? Her head definitely looks it, but then her color kind of fades toward the body. 

If so I'm definitely jealous! Well...I'm jealous either way, but I do have a soft spot for the reds. To find one in a shelter like that is lucky.

Congrats on the new addition, I'm glad she's working out


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats! She is beautiful.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

She is a red! It's a brownish red. It does fade on parts of her, and parts even look more gray than red.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh my goodness! She's gorgeous! Is she a future sledding/bikejoring partner for Denali maybe??


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Hopefully! She's definitely a puller.

A couple pics to show her eyes, one is blue and the other is hazel with blue (parti eye!)


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!! She's so beautiful, Sibe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

She is beautiful. I love huskies. I hope she and Denali continue to get along well.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

She is absolutely beautiful! I also have a soft spot for reds. 
Congratulations on getting her!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I've been dying for a red. I always have to pick personality over color so fortunately her personality was perfect for us! I could not be happier.
Here are her adoption photos from the rescue


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

She is stunning!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Charis said:


> She is stunning!


This.... Too short


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

She is absolutely gorgeous!!! I definitely want a red husky as my next dog. Female. And she will be named Nymeria or Artemis, lol. Congratulations!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Dany, I love the names you pick. Even your username I was like "Yes!! She's my favorite character!" After reading her intro chapter in the first book I loved her. And then I gave in and just had to watch the series before finishing the book, and I loved her character more and more and more. Can't wait to finish the book as soon as school slows down. Reading hundreds of pages each week for school kills my motivation for any fun reading.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Dany, I love the names you pick. Even your username I was like "Yes!! She's my favorite character!" After reading her intro chapter in the first book I loved her. And then I gave in and just had to watch the series before finishing the book, and I loved her character more and more and more. Can't wait to finish the book as soon as school slows down. Reading hundreds of pages each week for school kills my motivation for any fun reading.


Hahah thank you 

Ugh, I hear you on the reading. I am majoring in history so I am CONSTANTLY reading something, be it textbook, scholarly articles, whatever. Its really slowed down my recreational reading and I used to read several books a week so it makes me sad


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

congrats!!!!!! she is soooo pretty!! I love them huskies and malamutes!


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

She looks like a red version of Miko ^_^ around the eyes that is! We totally need to meet up with the dogs! Very pretty girl and totally jealous of you getting another husky lol!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

She is absolutely beautiful! Congrats


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Active Dog said:


> She looks like a red version of Miko ^_^ around the eyes that is! We totally need to meet up with the dogs! Very pretty girl and totally jealous of you getting another husky lol!


 Where in San Diego are you? You can PM me


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I am obsessed with her eyes and the expressions she gives.


----------

